# Best watches under $500



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello everyone :

Im trying to get an idea of the best watches with good movements /design for under $500. Any time sports,dress, etc. please explain ur pick(s) in detail.

Thanks


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Some Aristos might fill the bill.


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

Both widely available under $500, and very elegant dress watches. I'd say the Seiko would win out for me, since it is just a perfectly designed watch in my eye.

Tissot Visodate









Seiko SARB033









For a dive watch, the Steinhart Ocean 1 is a great Rolex Submariner homage:


----------



## ehutch01 (Aug 19, 2011)

Seiko.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

"good movements" - quartz, mechanical, both?


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

geoffbot said:


> "good movements" - quartz, mechanical, both?


Both.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

ehutch01 said:


> Seiko.


 any particular seiko?


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

love the visodate, thank u!


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Some Aristos might fill the bill.


are the automatic aristos good? do u own any?


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

rabustam04 said:


> are the automatic aristos good? do u own any?


I like Aristo's but a lot (all of them?? - not sure on that) are mineral glazed, well a lot of the ones I've been interested in, should have sapphire although your preference might vary ;-)

How about my current favourite - UHR :-!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Look for the Accutron Gemini models using the 2824 and 2892 movements.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

The best mechanical watch under $500 is the Seiko SARB.


















I'm not sure which ones have the current-generation 6R15C, but when they do get them (or the ones that already have them), they'll have 60 hour power reserves too.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Seiko should be the first place you look. Also Check out the Gerlach thread on the affordables forum. They do some neat stuff.


----------



## TristanZ (Jul 2, 2010)

Christopher Ward has a number of very nice watches (both automatic and quartz) that are under $500. Highly recommended for both quality of product and quality of service.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> The best mechanical watch under $500 is the Seiko SARB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is true.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Citizen Eco-Drives are great quartz watches. Their Duratect titanium is amazing and can often be found under $500 in JDM models.

Bernhardt is also a favorite of many.


----------



## Joseph06 (May 6, 2012)

I'll second the Tissot Visodate. I'll also add any of the Orient Mako series for divers, and the Maratac pilot watches.


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

watchma said:


> I like Aristo's but a lot (all of them?? - not sure on that) are mineral glazed, well a lot of the ones I've been interested in, should have sapphire although your preference might vary ;-)
> 
> How about my current favourite - UHR :-!


here are the ones I currently own




















Victorinox, Emporio Armani, Wenger


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Some Aristos might fill the bill.


some very nice watches


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

What do you guys think of this watch? Christopher Ward C8














here is the link C8 Pilot Mk II - Vintage Edition - Brown - C8-SVKT-MK2 - Automatic - Antimagnetic; Incabloc Anti-shock; Superluminova; Exhibition back - Swiss Made

reviews of christopher ward's automatic movement? Thanks a lot!


----------



## erlan88 (May 7, 2012)

rabustam04 said:


> What do you guys think of this watch? Christopher Ward C8
> View attachment 803114
> View attachment 803117
> 
> ...


I highly approve. This was on my "to buy" list.

Defenatly has a cool factor to it. Timeless design too.

Clear winner choice imo.


----------



## RAPFOA1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Check out the Deep Blue Fleet Admiral...

Fleet Admiral - Polish Stainless Case- Silver Dial - FLEET COLLECTION


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

erlan88 said:


> I highly approve. This was on my "to buy" list.
> 
> Defenatly has a cool factor to it. Timeless design too.
> 
> Clear winner choice imo.


Have u seen it in person?
Diameter is 44mm... Is 44mm a good size? Thanks!!


----------



## usa (Jun 25, 2012)

Many great suggestions so far.

I'd like to suggest this one. Probably not the best but certainly below $500 :


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> Diameter is 44mm... Is 44mm a good size? Thanks!!


44mm is pretty big on my wrist, tiny on some other guy's wrist. Before you buy any watches, try some on to get a feel for the size you're looking for. Case size isn't the only thing that determines whether a watch is the right size, but it's the biggest factor, and you definitely shouldn't by any watch until you understand roughly how a watch that size looks on you.


----------



## usa (Jun 25, 2012)

This Christopher Ward C20 is a little bit more than $500 but quite looks nice :


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

You can find pieces from Christopher Ward or Seiko (SARB) that fit your budget and are great value.


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

Keep your eye on the sales forum. If you don't mind going used, $500 can go a very long way for a pre-loved watch.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> The best mechanical watch under $500 is the Seiko SARB.
> 
> I'm not sure which ones have the current-generation 6R15C, but when they do get them (or the ones that already have them), they'll have 60 hour power reserves too.


This would be my choice.. If I didn't already have too many dress watches... Er, too many watches.


----------



## pala10 (May 29, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> The best mechanical watch under $500 is the Seiko SARB.
> I'm not sure which ones have the current-generation 6R15C, but when they do get them (or the ones that already have them), they'll have 60 hour power reserves too.


+1 on the SARB, best watch I own by a long way. Get either the SARB033 or SARB035.


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

A couple of the lum tec ones can be found in your price range. I had a lum tec m18 automatic and I lovedddd it. Check them out!


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

chris in ohio said:


> Keep your eye on the sales forum. If you don't mind going used, $500 can go a very long way for a pre-loved watch.


+1


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

erlan88 said:


> I highly approve. This was on my "to buy" list.
> 
> Defenatly has a cool factor to it. Timeless design too.
> 
> Clear winner choice imo.


Very nice indeed!


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

RAPFOA1 said:


> Check out the Deep Blue Fleet Admiral...
> 
> Fleet Admiral - Polish Stainless Case- Silver Dial - FLEET COLLECTION


nice watch, dont think is available.. also the website doesnt do a good job with pictures...


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

usa said:


> Many great suggestions so far.
> 
> I'd like to suggest this one. Probably not the best but certainly below $500 :
> 
> View attachment 803283


its a really nice watch however not a fan of link wrist bands. just my preference.. but its a nice watch


----------



## otro_rollo (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks for your input guys!


----------



## ScottShanks (Jul 18, 2012)

This one is SLIGHTLY over $500 on Amazon ($512):







Hamilton H32715551


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto, 42mm. Rock solid movement, sapphire crystal. ..


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I think Seiko owns the sub $500 market, although Hamilton and Tissot offer some good watches too, I love the Vissodate and Jazzmaster. Seiko falters at the $1000 market in my opinion, but $500 is their sweet spot. Anything in their SARB lineup is good value, Seiko SUMO, Monster, any diver with a 6R or 4R movement.


----------



## Crazylegs (Feb 8, 2014)

Seiko Sumo would be my bet. Has the 6R15 auto movement, which has hand winding and hacking. Excellent build quality and mad crazy lume if that's your thing. Sells for around $500. And these Seiko Prospex models will be sold in the States later this year.

Here's mine


----------

